# 2010 Nissan Xterra



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I am looking at selling my 2010 Off-Road Xterra. I have had her for about 1.5 years and she been dead reliable, I am just looking to get back in a pick-up.

She is super clean for being a 2010, no noticeable scratches or dents. Being the Off-Road model she comes ready to explore the wilderness. The Off-road package includes:
Skids plates on the under-body
Electronic rear locking transfer case
Hill decent assist
Hill start assist
16" alloy wheels
Rockford Fosgate stereo system
Off-Road Roof lights

In addition to that I've made a few small upgrades to the vehicle with include:
2" lift using Bilstein 15002 and an add-a-leaf in the rear
285-75-16 Falken wild Peake AT3 tires
LED bulbs in the roof lights
HID's in the head lights
Flush mount led rear lights in the bumper corners
Tinted front windows to mach the rear
Shrockworks Rock sliders
Cold-air intake

I have done regular maintenance since ownership with oil changes, brakes, and tires rotations. She currently has 146k miles on her and doesn't skip a beat. I just took her on a 2500 mile trip to Florida last month.

Looking to get $9800. I will grab some more pics this weekend. The most off-roading she has seen since being in my possession is 1 trip on the sand in OBX, I don't believe it had been used off-road ever prior to that based on overall condition.

I will grab more pics and upload them this weekend. NO PART OUT. Clean and Clear MD title in hand. Located in 20855.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Sucks your selling the X, GLWS!


----------

